# Ebay Bikes Zusammenbau



## ChrisXS (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich habe mir so ein BMX-Rad bei Ebay ersteigert, vor denen der Bremerhavener in seinem Artikel warnt. Ich muss dazu sagen, das es "nur" 145 Euro gekostet hat, was mir nicht viel erscheint, da gerade bei mir als Anfänger das Material kräftig leiden wird.  
Ich wollte einfach erstmal ein bisschen Erfahrung sammeln, und mir dann erst ein teureres Bike zulegen. 
Mein eigentliches Problem ist folgendes: Das Bike kam in vormontietem Zustand, das heisst ich muss noch das Vorderrad, die Bremsen sowie die Pegs montieren. Da ich Anfänger bin, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand von euch vielleicht ne Anleitung oder Tipp´s für mich hat.
Zum Beispiel: Müssen die Pegs unter die Radmutter oder kann man die auch auf die Mutter schrauben? Ich stelle diese Frage, weil das Hinterrad schon montiert ist und ich deshalb verunsichert bin.
Was gibt es bei dem Anbau der Bremsen zu beachten? Die hintere ist schon montiert, muss allerdings auch noch am Rotor befestigt werden.
Leider war dem Bike keine Anleitung beigelegt, so das ich hier wie der Ochse vorm Berg stehe!

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

MFG Chris


----------



## Bremerhavener© (5. Februar 2004)

Das du keine Anleitung hast ist kein Wunder, die haben wahrscheinlich nicht mal selber eine !  

Zur Vorderrad-Bremse:
Der Zug muss vom Hebel (zuerst einhängen) durch den Gabelschaft. am Vorderrad vorbei und dann seitlich an die Bremse rangeführt werden. (Ich nehme an du hast sone Seitenzugbremse, die in ein Loch in der Mitte der Gabel reingreift, und keine U-Brake, die jeweils seitlich befestigt wird, das macht die Feineinstellung natürlich schwieriger...wenn sie beidseitig bremst solltest du schon zufrieden sein, mehr wirst du nicht rausholen !

Zu den Achsmuttern: Wenn deine Pegs über ein Gewinde verfügen musst du ERST die Achsmuttern anziehen und die Pegs oben drüber schrauben. Grinden ist mit solchen Dingern übrigens relativ tabu...

Wenn du "echte" Grindpegs montiert hast, die kein eigenes Gewinde besitzen, stülpst du diese über die Achse und arretierst die Muttern dann von innen mit einem Steckschlüssel oder einem Radkreuz.

Rotor: Gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, für Anfänger finde ich am leichtesten: Alle Anstellschrauben halb rausdrehen, die Züge montieren und die Bremse hinten auf Anschlag an den Felgen montieren. Dann mit den Stellschrauben Feineinstellung der Rotorplatte,die Züge dürfen am Rotor jedoch kein Spiel bekommen. Links und Rechts immer gleich anziehen, sonst verkantet der Rotor beim lenken und klackert.

Den Rest der Arbeit, bzw. die Bremse von der Felge holst du dann mit der Bremshebelschraube und der Stellschraube am hinteren Rotorkabel/Rahmen.

Viel Erfolg !

Reik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunes007 (5. Februar 2004)

ChrisXS schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel: Müssen die Pegs unter die Radmutter oder kann man die auch auf die Mutter schrauben? Ich stelle diese Frage, weil das Hinterrad schon montiert ist und ich deshalb verunsichert bin.



Haha du bist echt lustich!!!

Wie stellst du dir dat vor?
Wenn die Muttern schon angezogen sind, willste dann die Pegs einfach auf die Achse stecken oda wat??  (ich geh ma davon aus das du keine Schraubpegs hast)

Also Muttern hab, Pegs auf die Achse und dann Muttern wieder drauf.
Zum draufschrauben klauste dir dat Radkreuz von deinem Vatter.

Gruß Bene


PS: Als Anfänger hatte ich auch some Probs.


----------



## ChrisXS (5. Februar 2004)

Jo, die Pegs haben Gewinde. Ich pflichte dir aber bei, die sehen nicht so aus, als ob man mit denen grinden könnte. Allerdings wirds eh noch dauern, bis ich mit solchen Tricks loslegen kann. Erstmal ein bisschen Sicherheit kriegen. Wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich wird´s im Sommer dann ein richtiges geben. 
Mal sehen, ob ich das mit den Bremsen auf die Reihe kriege...

Vielen Dank erstmal!

Falls ich nicht weiterkomme, wende ich mich vertrauensvoll an dich...  

Hier noch ein Foto des Bikes

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2785041172&category=22559


Gruss Chris


----------



## Bremerhavener© (5. Februar 2004)

ChrisXS schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein Foto des Bikes
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2785041172&category=22559



Danke...leider kenn ich diese Räder mehr als gut...


----------



## ylfcm (5. Februar 2004)

ChrisXS schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2785041172&category=22559


----------



## ChrisXS (5. Februar 2004)

Nun macht mich mal nicht fertig!    Jeder macht mal Fehler... Das mit den Bremsen überlasse ich glaub ich nem´ Fachmann. Das sieht ziemlich kompliziert aus. Blöd nur, das die pauschal 50 Bucks sehen wollen... Na ja,egal. 
 

Mfg Chris


----------



## Bremerhavener© (5. Februar 2004)

ChrisXS schrieb:
			
		

> Blöd nur, das die pauschal 50 Bucks sehen wollen...



Hey...immerhin ! Jeder andere Fachmann würde die Dinger lieber DIR überlassen !    

Und schon sind 100 Mark im Arsch... ich garantiere dir übrigens, das die Dinger im Ernstfall dein Bike trotzdem nicht zum stehen kriegen...ich hab mir bei unsern kleinen Kiddies oft stundenlang die Finger weggeschraubt,und ich moechte ohne ueberheblich zu sein behaupten,das ich ne BMX-Bremse sonst IMMER zumindest in den Bereich des sicheren Stoppers reinbekomme...aber an den Teilen hab ich mir die Zaehne ausgebissen, weil die allein in sich so stark flexen, das sie gar keinen Druck auf die Felge aufbauen können...
Mit ner Tonne Teer auf der Felge bremsten sie dann zwar (immer noch Müll,aber es war eine Verzögerung zu spüren...) - dafür kamen sie natürlich nicht mehr von der Felge ZURÜCK weil die Federn ihren Namen kaum verdienen...

Von den Bikes kann ich dir bücherfüllende Geschichten präsentieren...und alle selbst erlebt !
Ich würde dir ja eher empfehlen, das Ding sofort und unbenutzt wieder über Ebay rauszuhauen und das Geld dann anzusparen ! Ist das Beste was du machen kannst...zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit.


----------



## ChrisXS (5. Februar 2004)

Das würde nur mit grossem Verlust klappen, da die Händler bei Ebay echt Schweinepreise machen können. Mal sehen, vielleicht setz ichs in die AbisZ. Müsste dir geläufig sein, falls dein Nick deine Herkunft beschreibt.   Falls nicht, das ist so ein Kleinanzeigen-Käseblatt hier im Norden.
Darf man fragen, was für ein Bike du fährst?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (5. Februar 2004)

ChrisXS schrieb:
			
		

> ...falls dein Nick deine Herkunft beschreibt.
> Darf man fragen, was für ein Bike du fährst?



Mein Name ist Programm !   

Ich fahre ein Standard 250s OX aus dem Jahrgang 2004, mit Profile SS Kurbel, Odyssey Gabel & Lenker, Odyssey Cassettennabe, Terrible One Kettenblatt, Odyssey Hazard & Sun Big City Felge, dazu zwei Odyssey Evolver Bremsen ,Odyssey GTX-R Rotor mit Modulever Bremshebeln, einem F-it Sattel und 4 Kink OG-Pegs. KMC-Kette, Primo the Wall Reifen hinten und Tioga Factory FS vorne. Primo Speichen, Primo Griffe und Odyssey Intac Sattelstütze. wethepeople HiSlic Bremskabel. Wellgo Magnesium Pedale. Fly Bikes Malaga Vorbau.

Ausserdem habe ich noch ein Felt Matti Röse 02 für Flatland aufgebaut, und ein Echo Pure 26" Trialbike.

Die Räder kannst du dir in meiner Gallery anschauen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=10059

Eben (wie viele Bikes hier im Forum) ein kompletter Eigenaufbau.

Die verbauten Teile kannst du dir zum großen Teil bei parano-garage.de ansehen, dann wirst du die recht bittere Erfahrung machen, das das Rad komplett aufgebaut locker das 15fache deines Ebay Fabrikats aus dem Portemonnaie zieht... 

 Allein der Rahmen kostet hier in Deutschland 870 Euro, besitzt aber dafür (wie auch der Lenker, die Gabel, die Kurbel und sogar die Pegs) eine lebenslange,zertifizierte Garantie. Ich habe die meisten Teile aus den USA importiert, da sie auch dort hergestellt werden und dementsprechend oft um 40-50% guenstiger sind als in unseren Shops.
Ich hab bisher keinen Euro bereut,die nächsten Änderungen am Bike mache ich zu meinem Geburtstag, es muss ein wenig abspecken und ein paar angenatzte Teile werden ersetzt !


----------



## druide (5. Februar 2004)

Das Bike sieht ja mal furchtbar aus !   


Ne Ne, da wären mir "auch" die 145 zu schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunes007 (6. Februar 2004)

druide schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike sieht ja mal furchtbar aus !
> Ne Ne, da wären mir "auch" die 145? zu schade...



Genau meine Meinung!!

Ich würd dafür vielleicht 50? ausgeben.
Würde dann die Bremsen, Griffe, Sattel und die Pedale abschrauben und dann den Rest ab auf den Müll!!! 

Oder ich nems zum Lake Jumpen!!  

Gruß Bene


----------



## ChrisXS (6. Februar 2004)

Ich seh schon, das wird ein teures Hobby...


----------



## snody (6. Februar 2004)

Ich hoffe für Dich Du wiegst nicht mehr als das "Bike" selber.

wenn aus südlicher Richtung Deine Schreie zu hören sind weiss ich ja bescheid


----------



## Bremerhavener© (6. Februar 2004)

`woo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe für Dich Du wiegst nicht mehr als das "Bike" selber.
> 
> wenn aus südlicher Richtung Deine Schreie zu hören sind weiss ich ja bescheid



Wie kommts dass du mir hier in der Stadt noch nicht aufgefallen bist?   
Sind ja nicht gerade in der Überzahl hier im Forum, wir Bremerhavener.


----------



## snody (6. Februar 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommts dass du mir hier in der Stadt noch nicht aufgefallen bist?
> Sind ja nicht gerade in der Überzahl hier im Forum, wir Bremerhavener.



Fahre ja auch kein BMX  

Wollt mich irgendwann mal nach Oldenburg zu Parano begeben und gucken ob mir des noch zusagt. Ich gloob mein letztes BMX hatte ich vor 14 Jahren *hust*

Gruss vom Deich an den Deich


----------



## Bremerhavener© (6. Februar 2004)

`woo schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre ja auch kein BMX



Joa, aber Orange Bikes riech ich eigentlich von Leherheide noch in Wulsdorf...  

Wenn du wüsstest wie gern ich damals den Zero Trial-Rahmen gehabt hätte...war n feines Ding und jetzt haben sie ihn nicht mehr im Programm   

Naja wenns nich mehr regnet läuft man sich mal übern Weg !

Reingehauen,
Reik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snody (6. Februar 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wenns nich mehr regnet läuft man sich mal übern Weg !



Jou, denke auch  

Hauste

sry für OT Chris
Wenn Dir das BMXen gefällt fahr doch mal nach Oldenburg zu Parano, ist doch nich weit!


----------



## ChrisXS (7. Februar 2004)

Gab´s nicht auch mal in Bremen-Nord nen BMX Shop? Rabbit BMX oder so ähnlich? Anscheinend hat Oldenburg doch mehr zu bieten als den urigen Weihnachtsmarkt!


----------



## Flatpro (7. Februar 2004)

geil, mit reflecktoren und kettenschutz, nichts für ungut, aber huahuahua


----------



## Bremerhavener© (7. Februar 2004)

Oldenburg = BMX-Mekka Deutschlands !

Rabbit in Bremen gibts nach wie vor, ist hinten bei Titus im Laden drin.

Hat aber schon allein aus Platzgründen nciht das Sortiment von Parano zu bieten...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (7. Februar 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> geil, mit reflecktoren und kettenschutz, nichts für ungut, aber huahuahua



Ja fein, du bist 2 Tage zu spät dran, ich denke er weiss es jetzt mittlerweile...


----------

